# Übersicht ENDURO Veranstaltungen 2016



## Twenty-1 (22. September 2015)

*Januar:*
noch nix 
*
Februar:*
noch nix 

*März:*
05.03. BEC #1 - Mont de l'Enclus (BEL)
13.03. ESC #1 - Esneux (Parc du Mary) (BEL)
13.03. SloE4F #1 - Montedoro Enduro, Muggia (ITA)
20.03. SE #1 - Massa Marittima (ITA)
20.03. BEC #2 - Chaudfontaine (BEL)
26.-27.03. EWS #1  – Valdivia (CHI)

*April:*
02.-03.04. EWS #2  – Bariloche (ARG)
09.-10.04. SloE #1 - Enduro 3 Camini, Trieste (ITA)
16.-17.04. SSES #1 - Treuchtlingen (*DEU*)
17.04. ESC #2 - Anthisnes (BEL)
17.04. CET #1 - Dabo (FRA)
24.04. BEC #3 - Rendeux (BEL)

*Mai:*
01.05. ESC #3 - Maboge (BEL)
01.05. SloE4F #2 - Enduro Krokar, Dobrna (SLO)
08.05. CET #2 - Mollau (FRA)
08.05. SE #2 - Varazze (ITA)
14.05. SloE4F #3 - Merjasec Enduro, Ruše (SLO)
14.-15.05. EWS #3  – County Wicklow (IRE)
15.05. BEC #4 - Remouchamp (BEL)
28.-29.05. E1 #1 - Wipperfürth (*DEU*)
28.-29.05. SSES #2 - Willingen (*DEU*)
28.-29.05. SloE #2 - Enduro Cerkno (SLO)
29.05. ESC #4 - Seraing (BEL)

*Juni:*
03.-05.06. TT #1 - Latsch/Südtirol (ITA)
04.-05.06. Enduro VTT des Hautes Vogers - La Bresse (FRA) www.endurodeshautesvosges.com
05.06. SloE4F #4 - Enduro Gradec, Graz (AUT)
18.-19.06. TT #2 - St. Andreasberg & Braunlage/Harz (*DEU*)
19.06. SloE4F #5 - Krvavec Enduro (Slovenia)
25.-26.06. Mad East Enduro - Altenberg/Erzgebirge (*DEU*) www.madmission.de
25.-26.06. Schnitzeljagd Sölden (AUT) www.soelden.com/schnitzeljagd
25.-26.06. SloE #3 - Soča Enduro, Bovec (SLO)
26.06. SE #3 - Canazei (ITA)

*Juli:*
02.-03.07. E1 #2 - Wildschönau (AUT)
09.07. SloE4F #6 - EnduRogla, Rogla (SLO)
09.-10.07. TT #3 - Breitenbrunn/Erzgebirge (*DEU*)
16.-17.07. EWS #4 – La Thuile (ITA)
29.-30.07. SloE #4 - Black Hole Enduro, Ravne-Prevalje (SLO)
29.-31.07. TT #4 - Flims-Laax (CH)
30.-31.07. EWS #5 – Aspen Snowmass (USA)
30.-31.07. SSES #3 - Schöneck (*DEU*)
31.07. SE #4 - Santa Caterina Valfurva (ITA)

*August:*
06.-07.08. E1 #3 – Dünsberg (*DEU*)
07.08. SloE4F #7 - Matadown, Pulfero (ITA)
13.-14.08. EWS #6  – Whistler (CAN)
20.08. BEC #5 / ESC #5 - Hamoir (BEL)
20.-21.08. E1 #4 - Ochsenkopf (*DEU*)
20.-21.08. SloE #5 - Enduro Kamnik (SLO)
26.-28.8. 3Länder Enduro-Rennen - Reschenpass (ITA)

*September:*
04.09. CET #3 - Sainte Marie aux Mines (FRA)
04.09. SloE4F #8 - Enduro MTB Republic, Kranjska Gora (SLO)
10.-11.09. E1 #5 - Bad Endbach (*DEU*)
10.09. BEC #6 - Bouillon (BEL)
11.09. ESC #6 -  Amay (BEL)
11.09. CET #4 - Saint Dié (FRA)
16.-18.09. TT #5 - Kronplatz/Südtirol (ITA)
17.-18.09. EWS #7 – Valberg-Guillaumes (FRA)
17.-18.09. SSES #4 – Leogang / Saalbach (AUT)
18.09. SloE4F #9 - Gorizia Enduro (ITA)

*Oktober:*
01.-02.10. EWS #8 – Finale Ligure (ITA)
02.10. SloE4F #10 - Mecsek Enduro, Komló (UNG)
15.-16.10. SloE #6 - Enduro Grozni, Grožnjan (CRO)
16.10. ESC #7 - Mont de l’Enclus (BEL)

*November:*
noch nix 

*Dezember:*
noch nix 

_______________________________________________________________________

*Legende:*
EWS - Enduro World Series: Die erste Liga im MTB-Enduro, die härtesten Rennen, das höchste Niveau. Kürt am Ende der Saison den MTB-Weltmeister. Dennoch kann jeder mitfahren (Lizenz Kaufen & frühzeitig um Platz bewerben). Unterschiedliches Reglement je nach Austragungsort.
www.enduroworldseries.com

SSES - Specialized SRAM Enduro Series - Deutsche Serie auf mittlerem Niveau -
www.enduroseries.net

Enduro One (E1) - neue Serie in Deutschland: Enduro One steht für innvoative Rennen im Mountainbike Enduro-Format. Die lizenfreien Veranstaltungen sind offen für alle. Einen spannenden und gleichzeitig fairen Wettkampf garantieren die verschiedenen Wertungsklassen. Neben der Einteilung nach Alter, Geschelcht und Fahrerfahrung ist auch eine Klasse für E-Bikes ausgeschrieben. Serienstarter profitieren von exklusiven Vorteilen. Bei Enduro One geht es um unkomplizierten und innovativen Fahrspaß für Jedermann.
www.enduro-one.com

TT - Trailtrophy: Serie im deutschsprachigen Raum, Rennen mit viel Betreuung in sehr entspannter Atmosphäre und meist flowigen Strecken. Gut für Anfänger geeignet.
www.trailtrophy.eu

ESC - Enduro Superplastic Cup - (ehemals Enduro Easyphone Cup) Belgische Serie, aus Westdeutschland gut zu erreichen. 1-Tagerennen, entspannte Atmosphäre, mittleres Niveau, auch für Rennanfänger geeignet. Gute Gelegenheit, Martin Maes aus nächster Nähe zu betrachten.
www.vtt-patricmaes.be/competitions

BEC - Belgian Enduro Cup: Neue Belgische Serie, aus Westdeutschland gut zu erreichen. 1-Tagerennen, entspannte Atmosphäre, mittleres Niveau, auch für Rennanfänger geeignet.
www.endurocup.be

CET - Cannondale Enduro-Tour powered by SRAM - Französische Serie, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist.
www.cannondale-endurotour.com/de

SE - Super Enduro MTB - Italienische Enduro Serie, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist. Nach einem Jahr Pause ist sie wieder zurück!
www.superenduromtb.com

SloE / SloE4F - SloEnduro / SloEnduro 4Fun Series - Slowenische Enduro-Serie mit insgesamt 16 Stops in 5 Ländern!
www.sloenduro.com/?lang=en


----------



## SiK (22. September 2015)

Top! danke dass du das übernimmst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2015)

29/5 Speiseeis-Sram Series Willingen
DM wird wohl wieder in Schöneck sein und wohl auch wieder ohne Altersklassen


----------



## Twenty-1 (9. Oktober 2015)

onkel_c schrieb:


> 29/5 Speiseeis-Sram Series Willingen
> DM wird wohl wieder in Schöneck sein und wohl auch wieder ohne Altersklassen


woher hast Du die Info?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Oktober 2015)

...also das mit der DM stand auf der HP der Schönecker...schon als man sich fürs Enduro Rennen 2015 anmelden konnte...zum Rest kann ich nix sagen...

Guggst Du:

http://vogtland-bike.de/dm-enduro.html

VG
peru


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2015)

das mit der DM aus sicherer Insiderquelle.
Der Termin für Willingen steht mittlerweile auch im BDR Terminkalender! Auch diesen weiß ich bereits aus besagter Quelle ...


----------



## fr3shi (14. Oktober 2015)

Gerade bei Facebook gesehen...



> *TrailTrophy*
> 37 Minuten ·
> Wir wissen, dass einige von Euch schon auf die Termine für 2016 warten. Da aber noch ein paar Details abgeklärt werden müssen, werden wir die Termine am 31. Oktober bekannt geben. Eine Ausnahme machen wir mit dem Termin für die TT Latsch: Diese findet vom 3. bis 5. Juni 2016 statt. Alles weitere sowie die Termine für die Eröffnung der Anmeldung(en) dann am 31. Oktober.


----------



## LaiNico (14. Oktober 2015)

@Twenty-1
Hier: http://www.enduroworldseries.com/calendar2016/
und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/25/enduro-world-series-2016-kalender/
steht, dass die 16.-17. EWS #4 – La Thuile (ITA) nicht im Juni sondern im Juli stattfindet. Bitte korrigiere das doch noch im Eingangspost.
Auch mit dem Termin und Ort der EWS #5 scheint etwas nicht zu stimmen.

Dann kannst Du auch beim Monat Juli das "noch nix" löschen ;-)


----------



## Twenty-1 (14. Oktober 2015)

fr3shi schrieb:


> Gerade bei Facebook gesehen...


steht doch schon läääääängst drin


----------



## Twenty-1 (14. Oktober 2015)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> @Twenty-1
> Hier: http://www.enduroworldseries.com/calendar2016/
> und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/25/enduro-world-series-2016-kalender/
> steht, dass die 16.-17. EWS #4 – La Thuile (ITA) nicht im Juni sondern im Juli stattfindet. Bitte korrigiere das doch noch im Eingangspost.
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis  Hatte die beiden o.g. Daten einfach nur im falschen Monat eingetragen  Ist aber korrigiert


----------



## fr3shi (14. Oktober 2015)

Edit: Neue Termine

Quelle: https://m.facebook.com/EnduroOne/ph...1937924283/1004905059549300/?type=3&source=48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (27. Oktober 2015)

Bei Enduro One werd ich wohl mal reinschneien


----------



## *Souly* (30. Oktober 2015)

Trail Trophy Termine

TT #1: 03.-05.06 2016: Latsch/Südtirol (ITA)
TT #2: 18./19.06.2016: St. Andreasberg & Braunlage/Harz (D)
TT #3: 9./10.07.2016: Breitenbrunn/Erzgebirge (D)
TT #4: 29.-31.07.2016: Flims-Laax (CH)
TT #5: 16.-18.09. 2016: Kronplatz/Südtirol (ITA)


----------



## fr3shi (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Anmeldung für die TrailTrophy Latsch startet am Samstag, 28. November, die Anmeldung für die weiteren Orte dann im Dezember und Januar.
 Wir freuen uns auf Euch in der Saison 2016!"


----------



## neurofibrill (3. November 2015)

kennt sich hier jmd. mit rennen/events in süddeutschland (BW) aus und ist evtl. auch mal das ein od. andere gefahren?


----------



## *Souly* (3. November 2015)

Endurorennen in BW sind mir keine bekannt, glaube auch nicht das da in nächster Zeit was kommen wird.


----------



## JDEM (3. November 2015)

Dafür gibt es auf der anderen Rheinseite tolle Rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (4. November 2015)

Treuchtlingen SSES: Apr 16, 2016 bis Apr 17, 2016


----------



## neurofibrill (4. November 2015)

danke mal.
treuchtlingen wär von der anreise noch i.o.
was z. b. auf der anderen rheinseite?


----------



## JDEM (4. November 2015)

Z.B. Cannondale Enduro Tour und Bluegrass Enduro in Dabo in den Vogesen.


----------



## onkel_c (6. November 2015)

SSES#1: http://www.enduroseries.net/de/Rennen/Treuchtlingen-COPY
SSES#2: http://www.enduroseries.net/de/p334,126/Rennen/Willingen


----------



## JDEM (9. November 2015)

EES:

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/save-the-date-european-enduro-series-release-dates-for-2016/#

*Dates for 2016:*



EES#P – Dolceacqua (ITA) – 5/6th March
EES#1 – Punta Ala (ITA) – 23/24th April
EC – Riva del Garda (ITA) – 30th April/1st May
EES#2 – tba (SWE) – 8/9th June
EES#3 – Reschenpass 23/24th June(AUT/ITA/SUI)
EES#4 – tba (FRA) – 3/4th September
EES#5 – tba (ESP) – 29/30th October


----------



## *Souly* (9. November 2015)

Aha aus der SSES Riva wird nun EES Riva? Kann man da auf Besserung hoffen?


----------



## WWWWW (9. November 2015)

_Infos aus: http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/competitions_
*Enduro EASYPHONE - cup 2016*

13 mars : Esneux (Parc du Mary). 

17 avril : Anthisnes. 

01 ou 08 mai : Maboge 

29 mai : Seraing.

20 août : Hamoir

11 septembre : Amay.

16 octobre : Mont de l’Enclus.


----------



## onkel_c (10. November 2015)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Aha aus der SSES Riva wird nun EES Riva? Kann man da auf Besserung hoffen?


ich denke, dass ec= european championship bedeutet, also nix ees!


----------



## Twenty-1 (15. November 2015)

hier noch ein schönes Rennen im Reich der Franken Anfang Juni:






www.endurodeshautesvosges.com


----------



## ragazza (17. November 2015)

vielleicht kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen, mit der Sufu und Herrn Google komme ich leider nicht weiter. Ich hatte mal vor einigen Monaten zufällig einen Video (wars auf YouTube?) über ein Enduro/MTB-Rennen in den Französischen Alpen gesehen. Es war etwas anders als andere Rennen. Die Fahrer starteten schon früh am morgen in der Dunkelheit, die Transferzeiten waren sportlich getaktet, das ganze Format war etwas anders und sehr konditionell aber auch technisch anspruchsvoll. Leider habe ich mir den Namen der Veranstaltung nicht gemerkt. Weiß jemand, was ich suche ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. November 2015)

Shimano Epic Enduro?


----------



## ragazza (17. November 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Shimano Epic Enduro?


ja, danke, bingo. Genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## xeitto (20. November 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Shimano Epic Enduro?



kennt jmd. bzw. gibt's noch ähnlich lange 1-Tages Enduro Rennen? Kann leider an dem Termin 2016 nicht, aber das Format finde ich geil!


----------



## fr3shi (20. November 2015)




----------



## flippy-dick (30. November 2015)

Termine für die SSES 2016 sind online:
http://www.enduroseries.net/


----------



## Erroll (30. November 2015)

25-26.06 Schnitzeljagd Sölden


----------



## bliz2z (1. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung. Du kannst noch die SuperEnduro Termine aufnehmen. 
http://www.superenduromtb.com/en/home-news/superenduro-2016-ecco-il-calendario/

*MASSA MARITTIMA (GR) TUSCANY | 20TH MARCH
VARAZZE (SV) LIGURIA | 8TH MAY
CANAZEI (TN) TRENTINO ALTO ADIGE | 26TH JUNE
SANTA CATERINA VALFURVA (SO) LOMBARDY | 31ST JULY*


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. Januar 2016)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenfassung. Du kannst noch die SuperEnduro Termine aufnehmen.
> http://www.superenduromtb.com/en/home-news/superenduro-2016-ecco-il-calendario/
> 
> *MASSA MARITTIMA (GR) TUSCANY | 20TH MARCH
> ...



erledigt 


Dafür gibt es aber auch eine richtig schlechte Nachricht: Trail Solutions streicht mit sofortiger Wirkung ALLE geplanten Events! Daher wird es auch keine European Enduro Series und auch keine Europameisterschaft geben 
sportbiscuit.de/eilmeldung-trail-solutions-streicht-alle-events


----------



## BM-B (5. Januar 2016)

Oha, das ist hart...

Sollte jemand seinen Startplatz für die TT Latsch abgeben,
ich brauche dringend noch einen!!
Hat jemand Erfahrung, wieviele Plätze da ungefähr wieder frei werden?
Besten Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (5. Januar 2016)

BM-B schrieb:


> Oha, das ist hart...
> 
> Sollte jemand seinen Startplatz für die TT Latsch abgeben,
> ich brauche dringend noch einen!!
> ...


Mein Startplatz für Latsch ist zu haben.


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Januar 2016)

die eine Enduro-Serie ist weg, dafür kommt eine neue...
Unsere belgischen Nachbarn geben in Sachen Enduro mal so richtig Gas. Neben den bereits etablierten Serien Easyphone Enduro Cup und der ES1 (Enduro Series 1) kommt in diesem Jahr eine dritte Rennserie dazu: Der BELGIAN ENDURO CUP

www.bikebrigade.de/neue-enduro-serie-belgian-enduro-cup


----------



## Twenty-1 (9. Januar 2016)

aus dem belgischen *EASYPHONE ENDURO CUP *wird jetzt der *ENDURO SUPERPLASTIC CUP*! Und die Anmeldung für das erste Rennen in Esneux am 13.03.16 ist auch schon freigeschaltet! Alle Infos auf Deutsch gibt's hier:
www.bikebrigade.de/anmeldung-fuer-das-erste-rennen-vom-enduro-superplastic-cup-in-esneux-ist-freigeschaltet


----------



## JDEM (12. Januar 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/sloenduro-2016-six-venues-in-three-countries-2015.html

SloEnduro 2016 Calendar
April 9/10 - Enduro 3 Camini, Trieste (Ita)
May 28/29 - Enduro Cerkno (Slo)
June 25/26 - Soča Enduro, Bovec (Slo)
July 29/30 - Black Hole Enduro, Ravne-Prevalje (Slo)
August 20/21 - Enduro Kamnik (Slo)
October 15/16 - Enduro Grozni, Grožnjan (Cro)


----------



## floo98 (21. Januar 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2016-sloenduro-4fun-series-with-10-events2.html#cid1312564

Gibt neben normalem SloEnduro auch noch die 4fun Serie


----------



## Erroll (1. Februar 2016)

Anmeldung zur Schnitzeljagd Sölden ist seit eben offen. 
http://www.soelden.com/schnitzeljagd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (17. Februar 2016)

Treuchtlingen ist (noch?) offen zur Anmeldung


----------



## fr3shi (21. Februar 2016)

Am 1. März startet die Anmeldung für die Mad East...

Infos hier http://madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/ausschreibung/


----------



## bad-ghost (5. April 2016)

Hat jemand zufällig noch einen Startplatz für Dabo, oder würde mit mir gegen Mollau tauschen?


----------



## Beckumer (30. April 2016)

Habe mal eine Frage. Muss man bei der Specialized Enduro Serie verpflichtend einen Rückenprotektor tragen? Steht so auf der Homepage, jedoch habe ich letztes Jahr in Willingen auch einige ohne rumfahren sehen....


----------



## 007ike (30. April 2016)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage. Muss man bei der Specialized Enduro Serie verpflichtend einen Rückenprotektor tragen? Steht so auf der Homepage, jedoch habe ich letztes Jahr in Willingen auch einige ohne rumfahren sehen....


Vielleicht im Rücksack integriert?
Ansonsten stand im Reglement Rückenprotektor drin.

Anderes Thema, sucht noch jemand einen Startplatz für Mallau am 08.05? PM an mich


----------



## Beckumer (30. April 2016)

007ike schrieb:


> Vielleicht im Rücksack integriert?
> Ansonsten stand im Reglement Rückenprotektor drin.
> 
> Anderes Thema, sucht noch jemand einen Startplatz für Mallau am 08.05? PM an mich




Will ohne Rucksack fahren


----------



## 007ike (1. Mai 2016)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Will ohne Rucksack fahren


kann ich verstehen, aber es gibt da ja auch leichte alternativen


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (18. Mai 2016)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage. Muss man bei der Specialized Enduro Serie verpflichtend einen Rückenprotektor tragen? Steht so auf der Homepage, jedoch habe ich letztes Jahr in Willingen auch einige ohne rumfahren sehen....




Auf der Seite vom SSES steht nix von Rückenprotektor Pflicht.

hier die Auszug: 
*"Schutzausrüstung *

Alle Teilnehmer müssen während des gesamten Wettbewerbs einen Helm und Knieschützer tragen. In den Wertungsprüfungen muss ein Vollvisierhelm und Knieschützer getragen werden. Zusätzlich wird in den Wertungsprüfungen das Tragen von Rücken- und Ellbogenprotektoren empfohlen."

Empfohlen heißt nicht verpflichtet! 

gruß


----------



## 007ike (18. Mai 2016)

stimmt


----------



## xeitto (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe einen Startplatz für das Enduro Hautes Vosges am 4. & 5. Juni in La Bresse abzugeben. Details per PN.

http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -eric- (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für diesen Samstag nach Willingen.
Komme aus Hannover. Kann auch nach Minden oder Bielefeld kommen. 
Wäre super wenn sich jemand findet.

gruß, Eric


----------



## SuperS-Rider (12. Juli 2016)

Ich bin auf der dringenden Suche nach einem Startplatz für die SES / Deutsche Enduro Meisterschaft in Schöneck für Open oder Elite. Falls jemand mir dabei weiterhelfen kann, bitte PN. Danke.


----------



## JDEM (4. November 2016)

Wer macht denn nen 2017er Enduro Rennen Thema auf?


----------



## Twenty-1 (7. November 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wer macht denn nen 2017er Enduro Rennen Thema auf?



Immer der, der fragt 

Ich würde das gerne von jemand anderes machen lassen, da bei mir beruflich im nächsten Jahr einiges ansteht und ich das wohl nicht mehr im nötigen Umfang machen kann.

Also... Freiwillige vor


----------



## JDEM (7. November 2016)

Hab es jetzt mal einfach gemacht  Wollte nur niemand übergehen, lief ja bisher immer sehr gut!


----------

